# Zhang Junfeng (Chang Chun-Feng)



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2007)

If you can ignore the sound track it is pretty cool to see Zhang Junfeng student of Li Cunyi and Gao Yisheng - Xingyi & Bagua - that is if you do either Xingyi or Bagua.

Zhang Junfeng (1902-1974)





Zhang Junfeng (Chang Chun-Feng)
http://www.answers.com/Zhang Junfeng


----------



## pstarr (Mar 25, 2007)

Fascinating!  Thanks!


----------



## exile (Mar 25, 2007)

You're right, XS, that Philip-Glass-meets-the-Martial-Arts sound track was pretty crazy-makingsubjecting prisoners to more than ten minutes of it at a time should be understood to violate the Geneva Conventions!but the vid itself was great.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 25, 2007)

read what was said befor viewing the vids so I turned the sound off.   Interesting viedo I enjoyed seeing this old clip


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome vids XS. Thanks! :asian:


----------

